# 92 NX springs



## blackbox (Nov 23, 2005)

were can i find some springs for my 1992 NX1600.
Thanks Tyrone.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Junk yard.

If that's not the answer for which you're looking, don't be so terse with your question.


----------

